# Error message when trying to amend pivot table



## cowboy2153

I've created a pivot table using several fields via  the automated field list.  Now when I want to amend pivot table with an additional field (which is already listed) I receive the following eror message:

Cannot change part of a merged cell

How can I identify these "merged cells" and correct in order to add an aditional field to the pivot table?


Thanks to all in advance!!


----------



## MD610

Do you have a need for the merged cells?  Are they supposed to be in there?

If not, I would just highlight the entire sheet, then under the Home tab on the ribbon, there should be a button for toggling on/off Merge & Center. Toggle it off for everything.


----------



## cowboy2153

AWESOME...
Thanks so much for the quick reply......By selecting unmerge, I can now add an additional field to the existing pivot table

Thanks so much

Have a great week









MD610 said:


> Do you have a need for the merged cells? Are they supposed to be in there?
> 
> If not, I would just highlight the entire sheet, then under the Home tab on the ribbon, there should be a button for toggling on/off Merge & Center. Toggle it off for everything.


----------



## 08730000000BrGM

I'm having the same issue but the 'Merge & Center' button is not selected and is instead faded out.  Any thoughts?


----------

